# its good to be back



## pinkjello (Apr 21, 2010)

i was going through withdrawals..even tho we have lost stuff..i was going through missing everyone more..

glad to be back..

(hopefully this isnt temporary)..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

think we all were going thru withdrawls lol welcome back


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed, welcome back.


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree. It was starting to be part of my daily routine and I was missing it. Very happy there's a temp site up.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back ShrimpGirl.

Stuart


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

you can say that again!!..


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree!! Glad to see everyone!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to have you guys back!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

good to be back and have everyone else back....


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Whoo welcome back everyone! And a big thanks to niklfire for setting up the temp site!!! I'll be able to deal now lol!!1


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back Kelly528 .. a lot of us can take a sign of relief now  you never know how good something is, until it's gone !!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

It is nice to be back but feels weird starting over again! Just makes it all the more intriguing.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been checking every few hours to see if it's back. Temp. is better than none. What a Relief! It's Nice to see you guys again. Now you guys are the hardcore BCA members! LOL


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, I agree. Seems like everyone I am used to seeing is already here and posting.


----------



## pinkjello (Apr 21, 2010)

thx to nicklfire ! Im not entirely sure what went into getting this site back - but im sure it was hard work on his part - so a big thank you to you


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

yes thx to nicklfire and his wife for putting up with him being on here far too many hours just to get things running for us addicts!


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

always good to be back


----------

